# BCS: Specijalni izvjestilac EP .....



## Al-Indunisiy

Specijalni izvjestilac EP za viznu liberalizaciju Tanja Fajon za Dojče vele objašnjava: „U osnovi to znači da ćete sa vizom za duži boravak moći da u periodu od šest mjeseci putujete tri mjeseca po EU. Ako ste recimo student i imate belgijsku vizu za boravak i studiranje u toj zemlji, od sada ćete moći da na osnovu te vize boravite i u drugim zemljama šengenske zone.”

What is the proper translation for this quote?
Why is it student, not studenti?
Is 'recimo' a typo?


----------



## Duya

Trying to be as literal as possible; phrases separated by bars (|):

 „U osnovi | to znači | da ćete | sa vizom za duži boravak | moći da | u periodu  od šest mjeseci | putujete tri mjeseca po EU. Ako ste, | recimo, | student | i  imate belgijsku vizu | za boravak i studiranje u toj zemlji| od sada ćete  moći | da na osnovu te vize | boravite i u drugim zemljama | šengenske zone.”

Basically,| that means | that you will | with a longer-term visa | be able to | in the period of 6 months | travel 3 months across EU. If you are, | say (for example), | a student | and have a Belgian visa | for living and studying in that country | from now on you will be able to | on the basis of that visa | visit the other countries | of the Schengen zone.

It's singular "student", but "ste" is plural, because it's the "polite plural you". "Recimo" is a disjunct and should have been separated by commas.


----------



## Majalj

A "proper" translation (or an attempt), without intention to make it literal: 

EP's (European Parliament's) special reporter for visa liberalization issues, Tanya Fayon, explains for Deutche Welle: "In essence, it means that you will be able to travel around the EU for three months within a six-month period with a long-stay visa. If you are, for example, a student with a Belgian visa that alows you to stay and study in that country, as of now, this visa will allow you to stay in other countires of the Schengen zone as well."


----------



## Duya

Just a note: I have an impression that Al-Indunisiy wants to understand the meaning within the original sentence structure (i.e. to learn our language, or at least get the gist of it). For that purpose, I think that "literal" translations are better. Of course, if he needs a well-sounding translation instead, my approach would be wrong.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Majalj said:


> EP's (European Parliament's) special reporter for visa liberalization issues, Tanya Fayon, explains for Deutche Welle:


 
A minor note: *Tanja Fajon* stays *Tanja Fajon* in English because English always retains original spellings of personal names as long as they are in the Latin script. Only names written in other scripts are transcribed. (Tanja Fajon is Slovenian.)


----------



## Majalj

TriglavNationalPark said:


> A minor note: *Tanja Fajon* stays *Tanja Fajon* in English because English always retains original spellings of personal names as long as they are in the Latin script. Only names written in other scripts are transcribed. (Tanja Fajon is Slovenian.)


 
My appologies.  I googled EP visa liberalization and got this spelling.  I wouldn't even dream of changing it otherwise... 

Duya, I got the same impression you did, but offered this one just in case...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Majalj said:


> My appologies. I googled EP visa liberalization and got this spelling. I wouldn't even dream of changing it otherwise...


 
Don't apologize, Majalj! My (somewhat pedantic) note was meant just in case Al-Indunisiy was translating this for print.


----------



## Orlin

> Specijalni izvjestilac EP za viznu liberalizaciju Tanja Fajon za Dojče vele objašnjava: „U osnovi to znači da ćete sa vizom za duži boravak moći da u periodu od šest mjeseci putujete tri mjeseca po EU. Ako ste recimo student i imate belgijsku vizu za boravak i studiranje u toj zemlji, od sada ćete moći da na osnovu te vize boravite i u drugim zemljama šengenske zone.”


 
Btw, Tanja Fajon zaista zaslužuje pohvalu za odličan hrvatski (?) ako je upravo to rekla!


----------



## croatian_native

> Btw, Tanja Fajon zaista zaslužuje pohvalu za odličan hrvatski (?) ako je upravo to rekla!



Ovo baš nije standardni hrvatski jezik:

"izvjestilac" = izvjestitelj
Dojče vele=  Deutsche Welle
da....putujete = putovati
da....boravite = boraviti
šengenske = schengenske

BCS bi trebalo značiti BOSNIAN CROATIAN SERBIAN...zanimljivo da se češki i slovački u EU prevode u potpunosti, nema "CS language"


----------



## Orlin

croatian_native said:


> Ovo baš nije standardni hrvatski jezik:
> 
> "izvjestilac" = izvjestitelj
> Dojče vele= Deutsche Welle
> da....putujete = putovati
> da....boravite = boraviti
> šengenske = schengenske
> 
> BCS bi trebalo značiti BOSNIAN CROATIAN SERBIAN...zanimljivo da se češki i slovački u EU prevode u potpunosti, nema "CS language"


 
Naravno, to je najverovatnije nekakav miks standarda ali ipak pokazuje dobro vladanje BCS i čini mi se tako prirodno jer stranci najčešće ne odlikuju nacionalne standarde BCS dovoljno dobro i zato bi najverovatnije stvorili nešto slično ovom miksu (možda i ja isto).


----------



## DenisBiH

Koliko vidim tekst je iz članka sa bosanske verzije DW-a. DW ima i zasebnu hrvatsku i srpsku verziju. Eh sad, malo im je čudna formulacija dolje u meniju "Bosnian B/H/S" budući da koliko vidim ostali linkovi imaju nazive jezika, a ne zemalja. Vjerovatno zbog toga što se različite verzije razlikuju i po sadržaju, pa su za verziju za BiH odlučili da ostave čitateljima da sami za sebe odluče na kojem je jeziku napisano to što čitaju. Moglo bi se pretpostaviti da hrvatski autori za bh. članke koriste hrvatski književni jezik, ali ne da mi se sada gledati po člancima.

Što se tiče ovog teksta, iz perspektive bosanskog standarda mi djeluje ok, no malo šta ne bi djelovalo s obzirom na prirodu standarda (dubleti itd). Mada mislim da bi po bosanskom standardu bilo pravilno odvojeno pisanje futura I (stupit će umjesto stupiće), ali to pravilo prvi ja ne poštujem niti namjeravam.  I da, saopći bi trebalo biti preferirano nad saopšti, iako je i ovo drugo pravilno, a po Senahidu Haliloviću (i ja bih preferirao saopći). Ah da - procjeni i procjeniti standardan primjer neprilagođenosti pravila oko ije/je stvarnom stanju u mnogim govorima u BiH.

Oblici glagola poput reaguje / informišu izbor definitivno smanjuju na bosanski sa preferencijom za istočne oblike dubleta ili ijekavski srpski.


----------



## Majalj

Orlin said:


> Btw, Tanja Fajon zaista zaslužuje pohvalu za odličan hrvatski (?) ako je upravo to rekla!


 
Iako nije nemoguće da je baš ovako rekla, sigurna sam da se tekstovi za DW lektoriraju (i prevode, ako je potrebno).


----------



## sokol

Hello guys,

as I understand it, Al-Indunisiy wants to understand the meaning of the language, so the discussion about how foreign names should be rendered in BCS is off-topic here.

But as it would be difficult to split off one or more threads I'm just copying part of a post to start a new thread - please discuss this particular discussion in this new thread; and please remain on topic here.


----------

